# Wie pflanzen im Miniteich ?



## karsten. (7. Apr. 2010)

Die Anfrage ist bei mir aufgelaufen 
gehört aber hier hin   



> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe seid letztem Jahr eine 500 Ltr.Teichschale.Habe auch bepflanzt __ Iris Sumpfdotter usw. alles nur in solchen Körben mit Teicherde eine kleine Pumpe mit Wasserspiel hatten wir auch. Aber leider sind manche Pflanzen kaputt gegangen sogar die __ Wasserpest war hinüber!! Habe mir jetzt eine Teichfilteranlage gekauft weil der Teich auch viel Sonne abbekommt. Nun meine Frage : muss ich den ganzen Boden mit Erde befüllen und die Pflanzen direkt einpflanzen oder reichen die Körbe, können die Pflanzen dann trotzdem wachsen?? Was für Pflanzen sind sinnvoll? Habe mal gar keine Ahnung. Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Hallo 

:Willkommen2

Auspflanzen oder nicht ist eine Glaubensfrage 


mM.: Pflanzkörbe sind ok.  wenn man in "mini,s" keine vernünftige Substratstärke von mindestens 10 cm hinbekommt.

Teicherde oder Nicht ?   * Nicht !*


als Substrat immer mineralisches Substrat

ich empfehle Verlegesand 0-32 oder  Lavabruch 
oder
Verlegesand mit Lavabruch 

da haben die Pflanzen guten Halt und wurzeln schnell da das Substrat relativ "mager" ist  
schöne "Anfängerpflanzen" sind Tannenwedel 
die üblichen subtropischen Baumarktschwimmpflanzen

ich würde auch immer  __ Entengrütze Lemna minor  einsetzten

weiterhin prädestiniert sind durch die geringe Tiefe alle Sumpfpflanzen .

Die besten Pflanzen kommen übrigens von einem ähnlichen Teich aus der möglichst netten Nachbarschaft.......

Die haben das gleiche Wasser sind im gleichen Klima gewachsen und sind nicht durch Transport und Lagerung geschwächt.

oder  

man bestellt beim Forenhändler 


mfG


----------

